

How Google News Sort News By Relevance - geekdada

I am interested to know How Google News Sort News By Relevance. and is there any open algorithm for the same purpose ?
======
anigbrowl
Excuse a flippant answer, but I have to say 'poorly.' It's a hobbyhorse of
mine, but GN has gotten progressively worse over the last 2 years, thanks to a
mixture of SEO and slow development. Considering the legal costs of news
delivery (settlements and ongoing litigation with publishers) I think more is
being spent on keeping it functional than on development.

------
ligin
Krishna Bharat Creator of Google News Used His own fork of The Hilltop
algorithm is an algorithm. I don't know it work but if you are going to create
a relevance for some news site remember this quote by Mark

"A squirrel dying in your front yard may be more relevant to your interests
right now than people dying in Africa."

